# The World's Strangest Monuments



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Some odd monuments. You've got to wonder why someone built a statue of a man eating babies back in the 16th century? I've been to the one in Belgium.

http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/the-worlds-strangest-monuments


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Funniest quote about the Georgia Guidestones: "The stones have their fans though, including covens of witches and Yoko Ono."


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Some of those are pretty interesting. I love the stories behind them.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's the statue 'Santa Claus', in my birth town Rotterdam, The Netherlands...
You could say it's a bit odd, because of the way the christmas tree looks. :rolleyevil:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Mannekin Pis, Brussels. Really? Mannekin Pis? Umm hmmm.

Roxy, I'm with you - that coven of witches.. and Yoko Ono comment cracked me up too!

Oh dear, thats one heckuva Santa there, FG


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG!! Hhahahhahahaaaa!! Santa is a FREAK! Ohhhh.....I gotta save that pic. That is hilarious.

That CANNOT be an innocent mistake. It looks JUST like a ....YOU KNOW! OMGgggggggggggggggggg...


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> OMG!! Hhahahhahahaaaa!! Santa is a FREAK! Ohhhh.....I gotta save that pic. That is hilarious.
> 
> That CANNOT be an innocent mistake. It looks JUST like a ....YOU KNOW! OMGgggggggggggggggggg...


Ummmm Yea it is.... a Giant >>>>>>>>> <<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Look at Santa's eyes, LOL


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

can I buy one at one of those naughty home parties?? MERRY Christmas, indeed!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm guessing some of you may not have seen what you're suggesting it looks like any time recently, because it doesn't look at all like what you're suggesting it looks like. It looks like a three scoop ice cream cone:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Mannekin Pis, Brussels. Really? Mannekin Pis?


There is a wonderful candy shop right next to the Mannekin Pis fountain (at least it was there 10 years ago), best chocolates I've ever had. 

The story we were told is, the fountain commemorates a little lost boy who saved the city by pissing on a fire and putting it out.


----------

